# الزواج ماهو ؟ ولماذا دعى بالسر العظيم



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2012)

*





كلمات عجبتنى بردو عن سر الزيجة 
وللأمانة منقول وحبيت أنقله مع تنسيقى ..







في ثلاث كلمات عن ماهو الزواج ولماذا دعي سر عظيم

١- سر عوده العظمه ( الجسد ) الي ادم : بطريقه سريه أخذ الرب العظمه من  جوار قلبه ثم اعادها الي ادم دون علمه من الذي صنع هذا الرب نفسه                   

٢- هي سر ولاده كيان حي :الفتاه تعد في بيت لحم لكي تكون مثل القربانه بلا  عيوب والشاب يعد كعصير الكرم اللذيذ والناتج من قوه الاحتمال والحب 

٣- سر الالتصاق في الرب : الزوجان متحدان وملتصقان داخل حضن المسيح ، الشيطان يحاول دائماً ان يشوش هذا الفكر الثالوثي
*

*يتبع........*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2012)

*في ثلاث كلمات عن السنه الأولي في الزواج لانها اهم  سنه يبني عليها الباقي  لذلك تحتاج الي مجهود مضاعف وصلوات كثيره






**١- كلمات التشجيع والشكر:لايوجد شخص لايفرح بكلام التشجيع والشكر بل هذا  يجعله يقدم اكثر واكثر، تجنب كلام الإحباط والتحقير او أشعار الاخر بفشله                   

٢- كلمات اللين واللطف :اعظم كلمه ومفتاح السعاده الزوجيه من اول سنه كلمه حاضر فهي كلمه ساحره خاصه ان لم تكن تخص قرارا مصيريا                   

٣- كلمات المديح والاتضاع : المديح يجب ان يكون واقعيا وأمام الناس واقوي لو قيل من خلفهم ووصل الطرف الاخر انه مدح في غيبته                   *

*يتبع.......*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2012)

*في ثلاث كلمات عن دور الرجل والمرأة كتابيا :






**١- رئاسه الرجل :الرئاسة ليست تسلط الرأي بل الخضوع لرأي المسيح. الرئاسة بالحب والبذل والتضحيه هي اقوي انواع الرئاسة .                   

2- خضوع المرأه :اساس نجاح الحياه الزوجيه وجمالها وجمال المرأه نفسها يكمن في خضوعها وأساس خراب اي بيت هو عدم خضوع المرأه                   

3- القيادة لمن :المنهج الإنجيلي هو توزيع الاختصاصات كل فيما يخصه حتي يشعر كل طرف بكيانه وانه ملكا في مجاله                   *

يتبع........​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أغسطس 2012)

*في ثلاث كلمات عن فن حل المشاكل الزوجيه :







١- فن تقبل الاخر : نحن نحتاج الي محبه قويه في القلب قادره علي حل المشاكل واقتلاعها من جذورها وتحويل نقط الخلاف الي نقط تلاقي 

2 - فن انهاء المشاكل وهي صغيره : لاتحاول أخذ قرارت والمشكلة ساخنه تعود  ان تقول أنا أسف  بسرعه ولاتتردد ،لا تشرك آخرين في حل المشاكل الصغيرة 

٣-فن المصارحه الزوجيه: قائمه علي الحب تختفي فيها إلانا،الانصات  للآخر،الوقت المناسب ولا اتهامات،حل وسط يريح الطرفين،الصلاه تطفئ نيران  الغضب *


يتبع .....​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2012)

*في ثلاث كلمات عن معني الجنس الإنساني والمسيحي في الزواج







١- الجنس لغه حب : عامه وشامله احد تعبيراتها اللقاء الجسدي ، الجنس طاقه حب جباره خلقها الله في الانسان ، 



2- الجنس لغه اتحاديه ؛ الله عندما خلق الجنس أراد ان يعلم أولاده لغه الاتحاد ولكي يدركوا لغه الله واتحاده بالإنسان 

٣- الجنس لغه مقدسه :الزواج ليس حلا للشهوات  بل طهاره المضجع في عدم غصب  طرف لآخر والطهاره أيضاً معناها الاحتواء العاطفي والجسدي للآخر 
*​


----------



## ميرنا (12 أغسطس 2012)

*2*


> - فن انهاء المشاكل وهي صغيره : لاتحاول أخذ قرارت والمشكلة ساخنه تعود  ان تقول أنا أسف  بسرعه ولاتتردد ،لا تشرك آخرين في حل المشاكل الصغيرة



صدقنى احيانا كنت بحاول اعمل كدا يتقالى انا هاخد ايه من اسف دى يتحرق دمى اكتر فى ناس مش بتفهم حتى لغة الاسف


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *في ثلاث كلمات عن فن حل المشاكل الزوجيه :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ايه الكلام دة ...؟؟؟ *
*نحل ازاى ونتقبل ازاى ونصارح بعض ازاى ...*
*كلام حضرتك غلط اخر حاجة ...*
*العين بالعين والسن بالسن والبادى اظلم ... دة الصح *
*انما نقبل ونعالج ونصارح ونعاتب .. دة اهدار للحقوق .. *
*لازم لو شتمنى اشتمه .. ولو ضربنى اديله على دماغه ... 
ولو هزقنى اسحبه عالقسم ... *

*ايه رأيك يابو تربو فى الكلام دة ؟؟ *
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (12 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع راااااااائع ومجهود جميل أبو تربو
منتظرين المزيد من الثلاثيات
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا أبو تربووووووووو
على الدعوة الجميلة دى
للبتوليـــــــــــــــــة
*​


----------



## girgis2 (12 أغسطس 2012)

*متابع ............*​


----------



## ميرنا (12 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *شكرا أبو تربووووووووو
> على الدعوة الجميلة دى
> للبتوليـــــــــــــــــة
> *​


فظييييييييييييييع


----------



## النهيسى (27 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ايه الكلام دة ...؟؟؟ *
> *نحل ازاى ونتقبل ازاى ونصارح بعض ازاى ...*
> *كلام حضرتك غلط اخر حاجة ...*
> *العين بالعين والسن بالسن والبادى اظلم ... دة الصح *
> ...



*
جد ولا هزار*​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*حلو خالص*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل-- 
 متابعه.....
 اشكرك


----------



## white.angel (5 سبتمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> جد ولا هزار*​


*لالالا هزار **:smile02*
*كنا بنتناقش فى موضوع عن ضرب الزوجه *
*انقسمت الاراء بين من تتسامح ومن ترد فعل بالمثل اياً كان هو *

*ولقيت الموضوع دة وازاى ابو تربو بيتكلم عن التسامح *

*حبيت اقوله لا حياة لمن تنادى .. الكلام دة محدش هيتقبله :vava:*​


----------

